# Has everyone gone mad!?!



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

Ok first of all, i like bodykits and everything else as much as the next guy but this is getting ridiculous. Personally i would be embarrased to put a body kit without getting at least 20hp over the stock hp rating of the car. Everyone i see lately has got all show no go. starting to make me a little upset, it seems everyones losing sight of their priorities here. And i'm not the old guy that hates body kits, im 18 years old. The same age as most of the people im angry at. 
I would quickly put a body kit on a 300zx after i get some some nice mods for it, but im also not too fond of the hardline bodykits, i love the smooth look of a lowered 300zx just fine, nissan did a fantastic job designing this car, some of the kits and wings i see on these cars almost affend me. Especially since i cant afford a 300zx, let alone a body kit for one too. Sorry i think im getting a little off topic with the 300zx comments, but i love those cars, but i think you understand what im saying about liking softlines so much. sorry if i made anyone mad, but lets keep the sleepers out on those streets to take advantage of some import haters.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

I hear ya man. But there are some people who shouldnt be around a powerful machine.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

I feel the same way, I like to be able to back my style up with some speed. I'm in the process of swaping in a VE in my 200sx, and I have a bodykit, i havent had it painted or put on yet though. I was sorta just thinking of selling it to keep the stock sleeper look, with just settle cosmetic mods, lowered, rims, small stuff. But after I get my engine done, I'm thinking about getting my body kit painted and put on, cause I'll be able to back my shit up, and since theres not a lot of 200sx's around here i'll stand out and when people me they will say, that guys fast. lol.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

> *I hear ya man.*


I'm not even attempting any bodywork or bodykit until I'm done with my engine swap.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I'm not even attempting any bodywork or bodykit until I'm done with my engine swap. *


ditto


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

i feel your pain man.... gotta kid that lives down the street owns a Civic with a fart can exhaust and a color mismatched bodykit. Kid thinks hes the ish..... he knows I hate it so he revs up everytime he passes my house just to piss me off... all show no go irritates me to death!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

race him and show him that he's nothing.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I at one time was looking for a wing and body kit for my car then I stopped and thought of what I really wanted my car to do and how dumb I would look with a deck out car that was just as good as any stock 200SX performance wise. I remember my friend was so thinking in the other direction telling me to get all these things for the body kit and how chicks will dig it and they dont care about performance. I realized at that time i didnt care about what chicks thought I am doing this for myself I want this 200SX to perform better than when I originally bought it. All I really have done is get rims for it there is so much more that I want but can do due to financia reason right now bodykit and such is the last step in upgrading vehicle.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *I feel the same way, I like to be able to back my style up with some speed. I'm in the process of swaping in a VE in my 200sx, and I have a bodykit, i havent had it painted or put on yet though. I was sorta just thinking of selling it to keep the stock sleeper look, with just settle cosmetic mods, lowered, rims, small stuff. But after I get my engine done, I'm thinking about getting my body kit painted and put on, cause I'll be able to back my shit up, and since theres not a lot of 200sx's around here i'll stand out and when people me they will say, that guys fast. lol. *


Greg, what the hell are you talking about? LOL... You have a body kit on your car. Hell, I just saw it today ( I was driving by Nu Concept) LOL. =)

I talked to Mike the other day... How the Hell long is it going to take to get the VE in?

BTW, you need to get a hold of me 232-1323 or [email protected]


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

First comes power and then anything else......


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

p10driver said:


> *First comes power and then anything else...... *


I totally agree. Screw the show, maximize the go. I'd rather have a car that can perform versus a car that *looks* fast but gets it ass handed to it by a 12-year-old Sentra.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

Thats what the sleeper look is all about. Thats what I'm all about. If I have cash to spend on my car its going to the engine. Everything else will stay the same. No stereo upgrading, no flashy lights, no freakin body kits, no painting my dash, no coloured hose covers under the hood, no chrome anything, if it does not make my car go faster or handle better it not considered for my car. My idea of a body kit is a tube frame with a fiberglass body, and plexi windows, fully adjustable front and rear downforce, the works!


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Sleeper rules!!! Thats what I plan on leaving my car as....


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

sleeper is the only way to go with any car in my book.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

> Greg, what the hell are you talking about? LOL... You have a body kit on your car. Hell, I just saw it today ( I was driving by Nu Concept) LOL. =)


yeah, thats kinda a long story, when I bought the body kit in missouri, I bought it from this guy and I had to pick it up in my car, and I couldnt fit all the peices inside my car, so i had to take off my stock rear bumper and put the kit one on since the stock is a little smaller I could fit all the peices inside. Then I talked to this guy i know up there who owns a body shop who is gonna hook me up with painting and put it all on for me for like $475. And when I gave him the kit, he was kinda in a hurry so I just left the body kit rear bumper on my car thinking that I was gonna go back up to missouri within the next week or so and get it all done, but hes been busy with some other projects lately, and now my main concern is my VE engine, I've been getting kinda dicked around with that. But I'm pretty sure I'm gonna get it from this place who is supposed to get some in on the 10th, so hopefully I'll have my car back by the end of april or 1st of may. Then my plans are to get the JWT ECU then get my shit painted and put on.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sleeper isn't exactly my goal. But bodywork is my last major upgrade.

timeline
>I've already done my suspension (for now), 
>I'm satisfied with my interior and current upgrades.
>>>April 7, 2003<<<
(minor upgrades and maintenence)
>Engine swap
(minor upgrades and maintenence)
>Engine upgrades until I have reached my performance goals
(minor upgrades and maintenence)
>Full Audio setup
(minor upgrades and maintenence)
>Body painting, shaving of ugly parts, and subtle body kit (such as JDM bumpers or 98FB w/stillen lip) sideskirts to match.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah me too, im not a huge fan of the nx2000's airdams, or the funny little factory sideskirts, but i like the overall looks of the car, so im happy with it right now, unless i come across a very good deal, or find a good way to make my own nice looking ground effects, i love the classy look. softlines = good.


----------



## tomcat (Sep 25, 2002)

I live in a city of t.v. screens and 4 12s in the back. it seems like they spend 5gs on beat and paint, and then by a k&N air filter, like it suposed to ad up I redid my whole exhuast and now i have bought almost all the mod i can. I love the beutifull body look, but cars are ment to perform. no performance no point.


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

Personally, I don't mind cosmetic upgrades coming before performance upgrades as long as they are done to improve the look of the vehicle. Mods done to make the car look faster, however, have no place on a vehicle that hasn't been modified to actually be faster.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

As far as I'm concerned, performance should always come before appearance.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there will always be a difference in opinion between show and go, but personally, I think that you MUST do performance if you want to have a clean show car. Seriously, if you were to tak your B14 to a show like HIN, would you want to show it off with a rusty exhaust manifold, stock suspension/brakes, and a pea shooter exhaust?

There is an Orange 200sx here in Orlando area/central Florida that has bodykit, complete custom interior, audio, and trunk and yet even though he has put alot of money into the work he has done, the car is bone stock when it comes to engine, brakes, and suspension (well, he might have aerocrap coilovers). I actually talked to this guy and I asked about the engine and such and he said he's done nothing to it and he doesn't plan to. He won't even show the engine bay b/c it's dirty and pathetic. Also, he has stock brakes, nothing looks more pathetic than 17" or 18" wheels with tiny little rotors in the front and drums in the back. He even painted the drums and calipers orange which makes it scream "brake upgrade". He also told me that he doesn't plan on upgrading the brakes.

He did happen to show his car @ HIN Orlando b/c of his nice interior work, paint, bodykit, and trunk, but don't expect him to raise the hood, he even told me he was embarassed by it.

BTW, a little orange bright and I/H(/E), and he could show off the engine. 
Take a look at my webpage below, all I've done to my engine bay is JWT intake ($100), moved my battery to the trunk ($70 for wire, 150A fuse, tray, and some afternoon freetime), painted the letters on the valve cover ($2), put some red hose over my throttle cables ($20), and added an STB ($16). My engine bay is show quality. (BTW, the pic doesn't show the relocated battery).


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It all depends on the individual and the order things happen sometimes.I don't really like any of the bodykits out there.In my opinion,they all look tacked on and ruin the clean looks of the car.But to each his own I guess.I've gone quick in clapped out primer gray beaters but have always preferred to be seen in a car that at least looks presentable and have always enjoyed making them look good at least as much as making them faster and better handling.


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

I got to agree that, a car has to look good, but is has to be fast as well, up here in quebec(montreal) you've got all these acura's and honda's that look great but are stock under the hood and they piss me off so much, thinkin their all that. Can't wait to beat their asses this summer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

I think my car looks good as is. I've had many complements, and questions; like this one from last night while i was filling ym tank: "Is that an aftermarket body kit?" I hate being beat by a stock looking car, so I know others have to hate it too. Thats why I opt for putting all my money into the engine and handling.


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

ya but what if your car looks like crap and is still slow.....

thats like a double-whammy......


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

my car is new, it cant look like crap. $4-600 on a body kit=intake, heade,r exhuast. New rims(I'd want 3 piece light wieght racing wheels, I've got expensive tastes) and tires, $2-3000ish = racing suspension setup. $700 stereo upgrade = a great head start on that turbo upgrade when it comes out  No one can see how good/ or bad your car looks or sounds when they can barley see your tail lights.  My priorities: 1.Go fast 2. Go faster 3. Go the fastest
If i wanted to look good I would have gotten a ferrari or something


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey 1997 GA16DE,
What kind of paint did you use to paint the valve covers? Howd you do it? Did you tape them off or just use a steady hand??...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

rkeith said:


> *Hey 1997 GA16DE,
> What kind of paint did you use to paint the valve covers? Howd you do it? Did you tape them off or just use a steady hand??...  *


 got some high temp engine paint (spray can). then I took a jar lid sprayed some paint into the lid so I would just have the liquid paint. took a small paint brush and painted the letters real carefully. Took about 4-5 coats b4 I was happy. the first coat doesn't look like anything's sticking, but it will start to show up after a few coats. Let the coats dry fully before the next.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Looks really nice, 1997.


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

some people like the look of the car instead of the speed, the guy who buys the mercedes does not buy it for speed...or a bmw...think about it guys...actually i would get a engine before bodykit myself, but i want to plan my whole deal out.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

That depends on which Mercedes/BMW they're buying. Many of those purchasing M or AMG vehicles probably have every intention of using the power the car has to offer.

Speaking of Mercedes and high performance, has anybody taken a look at this?


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

I myself agree with everyones opinion on here too a certain point. I do agree that its nice to have a fast car (or well faster than stock car) , but if it doesnt look good to me then I dont care how fast it is. I honestly think Nissan has done a great job of making every one of there vehicles look visually attractive although certain add-ons make ones ride stand out from the rest. I agree most of the body kits for our cars make it looks really rough and the lines dont flow so well, but lets think back to when we first got the car and we had those ugly hubs on there? Makes ya realize why the wheel market is so big huh! Anywho... what 'm saying is its nice to have a poweful car, but its also nice to have a nice looking car. I never rag on someone whos got a nice car, no matter how fast it is. Not everyone out there is a street racer, so of course your gonna meet people who have decked out cars that look immaculant that arent very fast. Then there's gonna be the "Sleeper" crowd that literally the term speaks for itself. Focusing on the 200sx and sentra, these cars are mainly econo-box cars unless you've got an endless supply of greenbacks to throw at them. This will net you approximately 300 hp to the wheels and thats the most thats been aquired so far from the great lil 1.6 powerplant. When thinking about stock form, the 300 sounds awesome. Lets all step back and look at how much moneys been spent though. I'm like everyone else, I want my car to be fast and be one of the fastest on the streets, but the fact that my neighbor has a 94 LT1 Pontiac Trans-am pushing upwards of 350 horses, makes me lose interest in building up my 200sx se. Basically what i'm getting at is, the fact that you can build up a 4 cylinder all you want, and spend gobs and gobs of money on it, only to be eaten alive by a stock v-8, v-10, v-12. In my opinion, the various small upgrades (Header, Intake, Exhaust, Underdrive Pulley) are worth buying and putting on, but after that, its upsetting to put any more money into the performance. Hopefully nobodys feelings got hurt but thats my opinion. NO sense in modding 10 grand under the hood only to lose to a bigger dog. Think more of it this way... you will eventually out run them haha (gas mileage)


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

"it's not how fast your car looks standing still, it's how you make it fast while others seem to be standing still."

"i may not go fast in a straight-away, but do you have the nerves to hang with me in the curves??"

some things i live by.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

I definently agree with AZkicker....



you may get me us on the straights, but in the curves we'll eat you up!


----------

